# Just A question



## kit s (Dec 7, 2019)

Question for those in the know.
Why wont clicking on the carousal picture take you to the post?
Hard review post unless you stumble across it.
Maybe I am doing something wrong so waiting to be emucated.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2019)

kit s said:


> Question for those in the know.
> Why wont clicking on the carousal picture take you to the post?
> Hard review post unless you stumble across it.
> Maybe I am doing something wrong so waiting to be emucated.


It's a change that was made , you now have to click on the text or title in the pic .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 7, 2019)

Are you using phone or computer?  I used to have the same problem on my phone. I thought it was operator error,  work one day then not the next.  Never did anything really and it started working.  Early on I did clear my history but that didn't do much. Maybe give it a few choice words lol

Ryan


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 7, 2019)

chopsaw is right.  You now have to click on the text in the picture.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 7, 2019)

The question was asked and answered before . It's a great change .


----------



## kit s (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks all...missed the info Chopsaw. Thanks again, as always somebody comes through.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 8, 2019)

kit s
 , just want to make sure my comment in post 5 doesn't come off wrong . Just meaning I saw it answered before , and that's why I knew . Have a good day .


----------

